# How are 1Ms used at the Performance Center



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I read that the PC got some 1Ms and I would love to drive one. I took the 2 day M school last year so I've driven the M3, M5, and M6 but not the 1M. I need to wait until mid November to get past my daughters wedding (and be sure I still have money) but I would like to come back and take another school where I could drive the 1M. Preferably exclusively the 1M.

Anybody take a school and get to drive it? Jonathan or Donnie know? 

If it matters, my bimmer is a 128i with manual transmission. So I am not looking of a chance to tear up a 1M, I normally drive manuals and have driven my 128i on the PC track in the Sandlapper autocross the last few years. I have plenty of room for improvement but should not be a major risk to the equipment.

Jim


----------



## VPI2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

They do have a number of 1M's there. I got to drive one during my PCD on Tuesday.

My understanding is that they will be using them in the M schools along with the other M's.

-------------

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Bimmer


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The 1M is currently being utilized in all the M Schools. In order to drive a 1M, you would need to either participate in an M School or take delivery of a 1M here.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan. Any idea if they will be available through the end of the year?

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Your welcome Jim...

We will have them for at least a year, so probably until summer of 2012.


----------

